
Influenza-like illness based on Kinsa devices drops bellow the expected average - paganel
https://healthweather.us/?mode=Atypical?
======
paganel
I know this link has also been posted about 3 weeks ago, but I found it
interesting now because of the updated Observed/Atypical/Expected chart they
have on left of the page. The above-Expected trajectory observed starting with
about March 1 was kind of, well, expected, giving the circumstances at that
time (no social distancing implemented it in times of a pandemic), but I found
just as interesting the bellow-Expected trajectory of the curve that has
started around March 21st.

